# Getting a new baby :)



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I'm excited.....this is the first cockatiel I have bought in almost 10 years. The bird is a Creamface, but the pix's are not that great. 

A Creamface is a Whiteface bird that will have a pale yellow wash to the crest, and possibly to some of the tailfeathers. And will have a very dilute peach colored cheek patch. This little fella (not sure of sex yet) is a Creamface Pied. It is interesting to see that he also has a small patch of brown feathers on the back.

I'm hoping to drive to Miami to get him/her Sat or Sun


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful, is it a common mutation? or is it just splits to certain mutation causing it?

he/she is beautiful! i wanna go steal him/her for my own! maybe if you breed the bird(once you find out the sex) i could go get a baby! just maybe haha


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, what a beautiful baby! I think that is the bird I saw when I asked if such a mutation existed lol!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*beautiful, is it a common mutation? or is it just splits to certain mutation causing it?*
----------------------------------

Creamface (CF) is one of the newest mutations, which is a visual WF bird that has some yellow tints to the crest, peach tints to the cheeks, and yellow to other parts of the body.

As to the brown spots/patch on a normal (grey) bird, that is unusual. The father was split to cinnamon and lutino, and I believe clutchmates were cinnamon and a lutino.

I just emailed a friend that also has CF, and sent pixs to see what she thinks.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous tiel , Have you thought of what your going to name him/her ?


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

WOW so it is a new mutation?branched off of the white face mutation? that is absolutely amazing!
i think the bird might be male, he/she doesn't sit like a hen and i think i saw a solid tail feather. could just be the picture or me being crazy haha!
Does he/she have wine eyes as well?
what a beautiful tiel, i love it! now i want one haha


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Congratulations! He or she is beautiful!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*i think the bird might be male, he/she doesn't sit like a hen*
----------------------------------------

I was just talking with the breeder and according to the genetics of the parents it would be a male. I will be going down to Miami tomorrow AM to pick up the little sweetie  

I'm going to bring my camera to take pixs of the parents and the clutchmates, and look at his other tiels. This mutation is soooo hard to get pix's that show the subtle coloration.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

RexiesMuM said:


> Wow what a gorgeous tiel , Have you thought of what your going to name him/her ?


---------------------------------

I am real bad with names. I ususally watch a bird for any cute or odd traits and then name them. On occassion I have not come up with names such as one Clutch was named: Mommys Girl, #2, #3, and #4. The new owners kept their names...LOL


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures,Susanne,can't wait to see more pictures of this gorgeous bird absolutely stunning mutation.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks all....I can't wait to see/receive him  And I will try and get some good pixs of him and his tiel family.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

He is absolutely stunning


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

I live a couple hours away from Ft. Lauderdale, and if you ever decide to breed him, let me know!!  He/She is sooooo gorgeous!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

JessieBlanket said:


> I live a couple hours away from Ft. Lauderdale, and if you ever decide to breed him, let me know!!  He/She is sooooo gorgeous!


------------------------------------------

Thanks Jessie. From what I am reading, if he is later paired with a Whiteface hen split to pied it would be best. I was wondering where I could find one....and realized, DUH!...the few birds I have are split to whiteface, which I will soon be setting them up....so I'll breed a future mate for him.


----------



## Charlie292 (Feb 1, 2012)

He is stunning! congrats


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

Absolutely strikingly gorgeous bird! I love his little smile.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh la la! He is handsome.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

He or she is absolutely beautiful! Such a sweetie pie.  Yep... you'll have to post pics when you get him/her. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Be sure to take lots of pics and post them!
For names,whatever sticks
i like orion,cody,finn
Freya for female!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Wow gorgeous! I've never even heard of CF. I can't wait to see more pix


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Gorgeous Bird ! 
I cant wait to see more photo's of the little one, Ive never seen a Creamface Tiel before.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm... as far as naming goes.. pick something that stands for a new start. I think Neo or Zora are cute.


----------

